# wie baue ich am besten downhill/freeride line???



## vinzentrs1 (12. Oktober 2011)

hallo ich habe diese thema gott sei dank noch nicht gefunden was ich irgendwie auch komisch gefunden hätte OBWOHL es mich interessiert: wie baut ma am besten lines oder kleine parcours, und was verwendet man am besten und vorallem wie??? würde gerne in einem laubwald bauen hab angefangen, is aber irgendwie nix. kann mir wer tipps geben ob man besser tables,doubles,drops etc. baut??


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

Popcornalarm!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzentrs1 (12. Oktober 2011)

was sollte das denn jetz?????????


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Vinz,


bitte benutze nochmal die Suchfunktion im Forum - dieses Thema wurde schon sehr oft durchgekaut!
Generell solltest du beachten, das man nicht einfach eine Strecke in den Wald buddeln darf! Bitte erkundige dich da per google / Suchfunktion hier im Forum mal nach Wegerechten etc.

Bzgl: Popcorn:   Er stellt sich auf einen unterhaltsamen Thread ein, denn deine Anfrage wird höchstwarscheinlich nicht ernstgenommen werden. Dazu hört sie sich einfach zu "illegal" an  Bei fragen für den Bau einer legalen Strecke würdest du warscheinlich mehr sinnvolle Antworten bekommen. Aber bitte durchsuch nochmal das Forum / Internet!




Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## swoosh999 (12. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> hallo ich habe diese thema gott sei dank noch nicht gefunden was ich irgendwie auch komisch gefunden hätte OBWOHL es mich interessiert: wie baut ma am besten lines oder kleine parcours, und was verwendet man am besten und vorallem wie??? würde gerne in einem laubwald bauen hab angefangen, is aber irgendwie nix. kann mir wer tipps geben ob man besser tables,doubles,drops etc. baut??



holz, hammer, nägel sind für´n anfang nicht schlecht 
nicht zu vergessen das handwerkliche geschick...


----------



## Problem (12. Oktober 2011)

Bitte nicht einfach in bäume nageln!


----------



## vinzentrs1 (12. Oktober 2011)

wär wirklich nich schlecht en bissl werkzeug   und in bäume nageln sowieso nicht. XD
ich hab mir die ander --- ma durch gelesen da ging es nur um haftungs ausschlüsse verwaltungnen und bau-nutz rechte also fahren wir das thema besser fort , ok??


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

.....


----------



## vinzentrs1 (13. Oktober 2011)

ich werde das mit den bäumen beachten und ich hatte mal sone geschichte: so ne alte frau hat mich gebeten die erste rampe die ich gebaute hatte ( die auf einem fussweg war) wieder weg zu machen weil sie stolpern könne. daraufhin hab ich sie weg gemacht und auch davon profitiert: es war nämlich die mutter von dem dem der wald gehört XD und die hat das mit ihrem sohn abgesprochen und sie hat mir versprochen dass ich solange da bauen darf wie ich NICHT mehr auf den fusswegen BAUEN darf. dabei hat sie nicht beachtet dass ich eine rampe hatte womit ich ÜBER einen fussgänger weg springe  aber ansonsten war nichts mehr. und das mit dem gehweg kann mir nicht passieren davon existiert nämlich nur ein einziger und ich arbeite mich immer tiefer in den wald rein und da kann ich nicht mehr auf irgendwelche wege stossen.


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Oktober 2011)

.....


----------



## vinzentrs1 (14. Oktober 2011)

sowieso net. nee fusswege gibt nur ärger. habt ihr euch ne north shore gebaut?????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzentrs1 (14. Oktober 2011)

ps : für mich is das mit den rechten net so schwer bei mir sagt man schneller ma ja bec. : ich bin 12 ! XD


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du mal hier in die Nähe kommst, dann kannst du mal bei denen gucken:
Team Dirtstylers


----------



## vinzentrs1 (14. Oktober 2011)

wo isn das??


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Oktober 2011)

http://de-tek-interessante-orte.blogspot.com/2010/10/dirt-stylers-ev-nussbaum.html


----------



## vinzentrs1 (15. Oktober 2011)

thread wird doch nicht geschlossen


----------



## mtblukas (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier kannst du mal sehen was wir so gebaut haben, vll. hilft dir das ja weiter:



mtblukas schrieb:


> So, nachdem unser lokale Homespot auch  geschlossen wird helf ich den Jungs aus dem Nachbarort beim Spot bauen.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Spot und in Action.
> 
> ...







mtblukas schrieb:


> So jetzt gibts mal wieder paar Bilder von mir und dem Trail.
> 
> erstmal was wir ales gebaut haben:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzentrs1 (15. Oktober 2011)

danke für die ganzen bilder . aber gibt es eine möglichkeit eine GUTE table OHNE bagger zu bauen?? wie habt ihr es gemacht?? und wie habt ihr die balken für die drop in den boden gekriegt?? ich arbeite meist allein und bin 12. kannst du mir da helfen????


----------



## mtblukas (15. Oktober 2011)

Also der Erdhaufen war schon da weil dort früher mal Einfamilienhäuser gebaut werden sollten. Dann musste man den nur bissl bearbeiten.Ohne Bagger is es schwer aber wenn dus machen willst würde ich erstmal Steine oder Holz drunterlegen und dann Erde aufschütten

Wir haben erst immer eine Eisenstange in den Boden gerammt, mit einem Vorschlaghammer damit der Pfosten in der Erde Platz hat, dann den Pfosten angespitzt (Beil) und dann in das kleine Loch von der Eisenstange den Pfosten mit dem Vorschlaghammer reinhauen.

Wenn du noch mehr fragen hast, bitte.


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> ....ich arbeite meist allein und bin 12. kannst du mir da helfen????



Hi, bevor du jetzt wild anfängst irgendwas zu bauen, setz dich mit den Dirtstylers in Verbindung.
Ich habe schon oft mit denen gequatscht.
Dort findest du auch viele in deinem Alter (und auch jüngere).
Mit dem Bus von Wermelkirchen (leider ca. 80 Min.) Haltestelle ODENTHAL-Mitte "Mutzbroicher Str." oder ggf. "Voiswinkel".
Linie 260 und 430.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank ich werd mich ma mit denen in verbindeung setzten 260 is ideal


----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

ah ok dann lassen wir das mit der table doch besser aber ne drop wär echt geill! was habt ihr nach der drop gebaut oder is das die letzte rampe auf dem spot?? und: wie baute ihr GROSSE steilkurven???  bei mir sind die immer so klein dass ich wenn ich net aufpasseüber die kante fahr...


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Welchen Drop meinst du? Den aus Erde oder den mit Holz hintet dran?

Also Steilkurven hab ich jetzt noch nicht gebaut die hatt jm. anderes gebaut. Aber ich würde zuerst kleine Stöcke/ Pfosten in den Boden hauen aber natürlich in dem Radius wie du die Kurve haben willst dann Holzbalken oder Baumstämme an die Pfosten anlehnen und zu letzt Erde hinschütten und halt so Steil und lang wie du es willst machen.

Sieht man auf dem Bild recht gut:





Aber die Frage ist ob du das überhaupt allein schaffe kannst. Gibts bei dir nicht nochn paar Leute die dirt/fr/dh oder sowas fahren? Wir sind manchmal bis zu 16. Leuten.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

ich mein den aus holz und die steilkurve hab ich so gebaut allerdings is die zu klein wie du schon gesagt hast alleine krieg ich das wahrascheinlich net hin


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Habs auf deinen Fotos im Profil gesehen. Das Gelände ist gut da könnte man echt was gutes bauen, aber gibts nicht paar Leute die dir helfen könnten?


----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

doch schon aber die sind zu faul ma rüber zu kommen wie wohnen im bergischen  das würde für die heissen immer wenn sie zu mir wollten 3 übelste berge rauf  und dazu sind die zu faul


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn du zu denen gehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

ja aus solingen burg aber die sind zu faul ma rüber zu kommen weil sie da berge hoch müssten


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte ihr könntet ja was zusammenbauen wo jeder hinkommen kann  Natürlich nur dort wo ihr auch bauen dürft bzw. es niemanden stört.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

nein.die müssten von solingten burg rüber kommen und das is anstrengend gaubs mir das würde ich auch nich wollen und bei mir in der strasse wohnen nur typen die DAfür nix übrig haben und rentner


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Oktober 2011)

.....


----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

sry dass ich 3x das selbe geschrieben hab hab nur die 2te seite nichtr bemerkt  und da wo wir beide bauen könnten hat ein richiger downhiller (ebenfalls aus solingen burg; robert strom) schon gebaut. und meine eltern unterstützen mich nicht nein ich muss das zeug allein machen. ich hab mir das werkzeug selber zu kaufen, ich muss mir ständig anhören warum ich denn immer stundenlang weg bin und unterstützung was das finanzielle angeht sowieso nicht


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Oktober 2011)

.....


----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

tja die unterstützen mich erst sobald es um schule geht  naja können ja nich alle eltern gleich sein


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Oktober 2011)

.....


----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube kaum dass das die lehrer an nem GYMNASIUM interessiert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte schon schreiben das du ja gar nix chekst 

Naja egal jetzt. Warum fährst du nicht da wo schon ein Downhiller schon was gebaut hat?

Und vll. solltest du deinen Eltern das Thema MTB mehr schmakhaft machen also zsm mit ihnen in Wald gehen und zeigen was du kannst oder Bilder machen. Oder halt irgendwie darauf aufmersam machen das das das einzige für dich ist  Ich bin auch noch Schüler und ich nerv meine Eltern solange bis sie ja sagen


----------



## vinzentrs1 (16. Oktober 2011)

die trails sind zu schwer. ich fahre ein normales mountainbike siehe mein profilbild. ich probiers ma danke.


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Oktober 2011)

.....


----------



## vinzentrs1 (17. Oktober 2011)

alles ziemlich lustig wird aber bei meinen eltern nix bringen bei den lehrern schoma garnet


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Oktober 2011)

.......


----------



## vinzentrs1 (18. Oktober 2011)

letzten beiträge von mir und pathbiker einfach übersehen ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austrianboy (20. Oktober 2011)

am besten du baust auf einem trail der bergab geht.wenn du hier eine stufe aufschüttest hast du einen netten sprung.diesen kannst du dann beliebig weiter in die länge aufschütten, dadurch wird er automatisch immer höher.
wenn du das auf einem trail paar mal einbaust und in kurvenbereichen wo du mit viel speed reinkommst anlieger baust, hast du nicht viel arbeit den trail zu warten und kannst gas geben!

enjoy^^


----------



## much175 (21. Oktober 2011)

die Beiträge von PhatBiker sind sehr aufschlussreich^^
Aber versuch wirklich mal deine Eltern zu überreden! Ich hab sie leider erst überzeugen können, als ich mir mein Rad schon gekauft hatte... Aber besser spät als nie


----------



## vinzentrs1 (22. Oktober 2011)

die beiträge von pathbiker sind geändert aus anderen gründen zwischen uns beiden hab ich schon versucht die kommen mir immer mit dem geld was dabei fliegen gehen würde und meine 2 kleinen schwetsern wären ja auch noch da.... und so weiter und so fort . was soll ich machen???


----------



## Alpus (22. Oktober 2011)

An deiner Grammatik arbeiten


----------



## vinzentrs1 (23. Oktober 2011)

das sowieso danke für die schlaue antwort


----------



## Alpus (23. Oktober 2011)

Bitte, aber es fehlt wieder jegliche Art von Rechtschreibung in deinem Satz..


----------



## vinzentrs1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Mensch! Können wir bitte mal beim Thema bleiben? So! Zufrieden mit meiner Rechtschreibung Fr. Gutschera (meine Deutschlehrerin)???


----------



## Alpus (23. Oktober 2011)

Schon besser, achja übrigens ich bin auch Schüler


----------



## Briefkasten (23. Oktober 2011)

Zeitung aus tragen?


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Oktober 2011)

Wo liegt "Tragen" und was steht da so Interessantes drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzentrs1 (24. Oktober 2011)

passt ja zu dir "briefkasten"  ! dann bist du eben mein nachhilfe lehrer


----------



## Serpentinebiker (29. Oktober 2011)

Also an deiner stelle würd ich mir ein etwas breiteren Forstweg mit Erdboden aussuchen und einfach mal ein paar Drops, Kicker, Doubles und Anlieger reinbauen, des geht einfacher als du denkst, schafft man auch zur not alleine  Erstmal paar Steine/ Baumstämme hinlegen und ordentlich Erde draufschütten, dann hat man in 15 minuten einen 70 centimeter hohen Kicker oder Drop


----------



## Bjoern97 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich baue im Moment auch fast nur alleine, das geht bis zu einer gewissen Streckenlänge würd ich sagen, da es irgendwann einfach zu viel Arbeit wird für einen Einzelnen. 
Es ist auf jeden Fall gar nicht so schwer sich so etwas zu bauen, solang du etwas Werkzeug dazu hast.


----------



## thesecretrider (4. November 2011)

genau ich würde mir auch erstmal mindesten 2 -3 leute suchen die mir dabei helfen würden !!


----------



## verve (4. November 2011)

wo baust du denn???


----------



## jojo7777 (4. November 2011)

Hi,also deine schanzen sehen doch etwas instabil aus. man kannn auch einen geilen trail alleine bauen. ich baue oft alleine oder höchstens noch mit einem freund.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (5. November 2011)

ich weiss ich hab erst vor kurzem damit angefangen vdh. bin ich aber noch net so erfahren, aber inzwischen gehts. die is längst fertig als ich das prjekt abgebrochen hab weil ich aufgrund des EXTREMEN gefälles nicht mehr weiter gekommen bin . aber ist ja egal. neuer versuch neues glück und diesmal mit ein wenig erfahrung  danke euch allen


----------



## rumroller (21. November 2011)

Nen tipp von mir zum double bauen :
Suche dir zuerst mal Holzstücke.Für den Absprung ca. 1 meter für die Landung etwa 2 meter breit. Lege die stücke dann zuerst zu einer 'Pyramide' und lege dann in die länge sodass es sich zum Absprung formt. Je flacher du den Absprung machst desto weiter wird der Sprung , je runder desto höher. Danach einfach jede Menge Erde drauf und natürlich glatt machen. Die Landung vom Prinzip her genauso nur etwas länger. Wichtig ist das die Landung nicht höher als der Absprung ist - is ja klar. Du musst aber auch schauen das die Länge des Sprungs zur Geschwindigkeit passt. Bau also keinen 7 Meter double wo du nur 20 Meter Anlauf hast


----------



## Bjoern97 (22. November 2011)

@verve meinst du mich? des wäre zwischen Bamberg und Coburg, der Ort heißt Obermerzbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verve (23. November 2011)

ja ich meine dich, is aber leider zu weit weg von mir....


----------



## Hannibal_Smith (5. September 2013)

Servus, 

der einfachste und beste Tipp, wenn du dir einen Trail bauen willst ist: 
1. Such dir ein par Freunde, die dir helfen, alleine schaffst du es fast nicht 
2. Nimm dir ein par Schaufeln, einen Schubkarren, Hammer, Nägel und eine reisfeste Schnur (um dinge wie Northshores an bäumen zu befestigen)
3. Überleg dir wie groß die Obstacles werden sollen
4. Geh in den Wald, schau dir Bäume, Boden etc. an und lass dich inspirieren, am einfachsten ist es, wenn du MIT der natur baust, anstatt gegen sie
5. Um Kicker zu bauen, forme erst aus Ästen etc, die so rumliegen grob die Form, so dicht wie möglich, also erst großen teile und dann mit kleinern ausfüllen. Dann, wenn mit Waldeigentümer abgesprochen kannst du daneben ein Loch ausheben und anfangen, den Kicker zu shapen. Wenn du das noch nicht oft gemacht hast, wird es einiges an ausprobiren kosten bis er perfekt ist, aber je öfter du nen kicker geshaped hast geht es immer schnell. Wenn kicker fertig ist, schaus du ihn dir an, stellst dich mal an die Kante, fährst ihn mal an, und schaust wie schnell du bist. Daraus kann man dann grob einschätzen wo du landen wirst, und da baust du im gleichen Prinzip wie Kicker ne Landing, aber groß genug 

Wenn du dir bei was nicht sicher bist, frag am besten jemanden, der schon öfter trails gebaut hat, erspart dir Schmerzen 

Im Anhang n par Fotos von unserem Hometrail


----------

